# 2003 330i ipod install?



## deuceap610 (Jul 3, 2006)

hey if i goto the bmw dealer to get the ipod connection installed, what will it run for parts and labor?

thanks
Marek


----------



## r6girl (Mar 19, 2006)

do you mean the bmw ipod kit (not a dice or ice link kit)? if so, my dealer charged me $250 for the kit and installation.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

deuceap610 said:


> hey if i goto the bmw dealer to get the ipod connection installed, what will it run for parts and labor?
> 
> thanks
> Marek


Trust me, the DICE kit will be a better kit than the BMW version for the following reasons:

- ID3 text display
- Integrated AUX input for other devices
- iPOd remains unlocked for browsing

The BMW kit can't touch this and the two kits are close to pricing - here's a chart comparing the 3 systems:










The DICE kit is the most popular of the three:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=268

Feel free to contact me directly if you should have any questions.


----------



## twinkie (Jul 4, 2006)

any restrictions on the year of the bmw?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

twinkie said:


> any restrictions on the year of the bmw?


For the 3-series, the DICE covers 1996-2006 (excluding e90). You're well within that range.


----------

